# Hello from Italy



## freeguitar (Jan 22, 2018)

Good evening, my friends!
My name is Fabiano Mazzoni; I'm a guitarist, keyboardist, pianist and singer from Feltre, Italy.
I also write various musical scores of various styles (classical, rock, pop, and experimental).


Thank you for patience 
I hope to find here a nice place to share ideas, and informations with other musicians!


Fabiano


----------



## elpedro (Jan 22, 2018)

Ciao Fabiano, Welcome!


----------

